# Ithaca and Emerson college for Film?



## EG3 (Sep 17, 2008)

How are these two schools for an undergraduate degree in film production. I am a senior in high school now and I plan on starting my application to both. What are the programs like. I am interested in a school that focuses a lot on film and not as much on general liberal arts studies. Ithaca looks good becuase I've heard it had good connections to L.A. and I'm very interested in studying abroad programs which it offers. Any info on these two schools would be great or if you could reccomend any others that offer undergraduate for film. 
Thanks.


----------



## Topo (Sep 17, 2008)

Hey, i only know about Emerson and it's only from what I've researched. Sounds to me like Emerson also has a really good alumni base in LA, the "Emerson Mafia" as its called. They have the semester in LA program open to juniors, seniors, or grad students in which you live in LA for a semester, take courses, participate in internships, and make connections. The gen ed requirements were really basic, and I think you'd get to spend a lot of time concentrating on film.

i can't say anything about Ithaca, I haven't really looked into the program. Except I knew someone who went there for music, but transferred because of the location. Apparently it's kind of the middle of nowhere. Emerson on the other hand is in Boston, which is an amazing city, minus the weather


----------



## EG3 (Sep 18, 2008)

Thanks for the info. Emerson seems really great and Boston is not a problem for me since I was born in Quincy, MA and lived around the state for most of my life. Ithaca is pretty isolated I heard but I guess the town its in is a "college" type town so it is pretty active despite being far away. 
Thanks again.


----------



## kangyutao (Jul 21, 2010)

This is what the scammers expect, the check will NY Escort only bounce about 3 weeks to a month later at which point your bank will take back the money leaving you short of the shipping money. The best way of avoiding this fraud is not to sell your vehicle to someone who wants to pay the shipper.I NY Escorts hope all this hasn't scared you away from the Internet, If you are sensible and wary about offers that seem too good to be true then you should be Ok, just NY Asian Escorts apply the same commonsense you use in everyday life, after all if a stranger walked up to you in the street and said "Hi I am from your bank what's NY Asian Escort your credit card number and PIN"


----------

